# [Inkscape] Error al copiar/pegar

## pcmaster

Si abro una imagen .svg con Inkscape, selecciono objetos y después hago Edición->Copiar me sale una serie de ventanas con estos mensaje de error:

```
Inkscape ha recibido información adicional del script ejecutado. El script no ha devuelto un error, pero esto puede indicar que el resultado no será el esperado.

No matching node for expression: /svg:svg/@sodipodi:docname

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "gimp_xcf.py", line 185, in <module>

    e.affect()

  File "/usr/share/inkscape/extensions/inkex.py", line 215, in affect

    self.effect()

  File "gimp_xcf.py", line 43, in effect

    docname = self.xpathSingle('/svg:svg/@sodipodi:docname')[:-4]

TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not subscriptable
```

```

Inkscape ha recibido información adicional del script ejecutado. El script no ha devuelto un error, pero esto puede indicar que el resultado no será el esperado.

You need to install the UniConvertor software.

For GNU/Linux: install the package python-uniconvertor.

For Windows: download it from

http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor

and install into your Inkscape's Python location

```

Reinstalar inkscape no lo soluciona. ¿Alguna dependencia que falte?

----------

## esteban_conde

emerge -s unicon me arroja dos aplicaciones que posiblemente no tengas instaladas.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, no están instaladas.

```
# emerge -s unicon

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : unicon ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-gfx/uniconvertor [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 241 kB

      Homepage:      http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor

      Description:   Commandline tool for popular vector formats convertion

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

*  media-gfx/uniconvw [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 38 kB

      Homepage:      http://sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor

      Description:   Gtk frontend for UniConvertor

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

```

Pero están masked, y tengo instalada la versión estable de Inkscape.

---EDito---

Tras instalar uniconvertor, me sigue saliendo:

```
Inkscape ha recibido información adicional del script ejecutado. El script no ha devuelto un error, pero esto puede indicar que el resultado no será el esperado.

No matching node for expression: /svg:svg/@sodipodi:docname

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "gimp_xcf.py", line 185, in <module>

    e.affect()

  File "/usr/share/inkscape/extensions/inkex.py", line 215, in affect

    self.effect()

  File "gimp_xcf.py", line 43, in effect

    docname = self.xpathSingle('/svg:svg/@sodipodi:docname')[:-4]

TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not subscriptable
```

Instalar uniconvw no parece surtir ningún efecto.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues no se que decirte aparte de que lo mas probable es que te haya inducido a hacer una tonteria ya que releyendo tu primer mensaje me parece que lo que te falta no es lo que te encutentra emerge -s, parece que es un módulo de python en concreto python-converter pero emerge -s no encuentra nada en portage y google encuentra alguna cosa en ubuntu además hay una web dedicada, si estas muy interesado busca un poquito aunque para instalarlo tedrás que salirte de emerge o prepararte un ubuild.

----------

## pcmaster

Al instalar uniconvertor ha desaparecido UNO de los dos mensajes de error. Uniconvw no ha servido de nada.

Lo que me estraña es que un paquete estable necesite algo que no está en portage.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ou need to install the UniConvertor software.
> 
> For GNU/Linux: install the package python-uniconvertor. 

 

Si has instalado media-gfx/uniconvertor y ya no te pide instalar python-uniconvertor es señal de que ambos tienen cosas en cumún pero si el problema no se arregla lo desinstalaria y luego buscaria la forma de instalar python-converter manualmente y si ves que resulta seria bueno pensar en ponerse con un ebuild para instalarlo desde portage.

Claro que no te voy a decir los inconvenientes que tiene instalar programas a mano en gentoo pero tu ya llevas tiempo suficiente para que cosas asi no te asusten.

----------

